# wobbly driver's seat repair...kit available?



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

so ever since i purchased my A6 a few months ago, the driver's seat rocks back and forth under acceleration and braking. i know i saw a kit online somewhere to fix this for like $12 or so...does anyone know who sells this or was it a figment of my imagination? thanks...


_Modified by $chlitz at 10:20 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

You need to determine if the problem is a cracked frame or the plastic guides.


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...S4769/


----------

